# Eurotunnel - Wanting to Double Charge



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello Folks,

Last year I booked a trip for Christmas 2009/New year 2010.

I booked with Eurotunnel for a return trip.

Anyway, there were the well know issues with snow and road problems. Last minute if anyone read my post, I switched for us to go outward with Brittany Ferries to St. Malo.

The Return - Eurotunnel:

Opon arrival at the tunnel on-time 90 mins before I guessed there may be an issue with the fact that we had not used the outbound ticket, as we had paid BF to take us to St. Malo. So headed for the manned booth....

I was right "Mousier you need to buy another ticket" Cut a long story short. Eurotunnel wanted me to buy another ticket because we had not crossed out with them, they can be so difficult sometimes. 
Anyway I stood my ground and argued, refusing to move or buy a ticket, while a que and some more irate travelers piled up behind, Eventualy they gave in and produced another ticket but failed to inform us they had put us on an earlier shuttle, we managed just to get on. 

TM


----------

